

Vizeddit: Live Reddit votes and comments from the Reddit API visualized in pure javascript - Dauntless
http://erqqvg.com/

======
thomaspaine
Cool. How does this work? Is it polling the Reddit API every 15 seconds? Gnip?
Comet? Something else?

~~~
d1rge
It's polling reddit - every 30 seconds by the looks of the code. Fairly
standard AJAX approach to grab reddit's JDON data via their API.

------
apu
These are beautiful! It would be fascinating to see a similar set of
visualizations for HN.

